# I need Help with getting my network card working.

## SidneyKi

Hi,

I just finished installing gentoo.

I rebooted the server for the first time with out the live cd.

There is an error 

problem starting needed services "netmount" was not started.

I login as root and type Ifconfig.

it only shows the loop-back address.

how can I tell what kind of network card I have?

how can I load the drivers for it.

the ip address I would like to set it to is

IP 10.1.11.51  broadcast 10.1.255.255, netmask 255.255.0.0

gateway 10.1.1.4

how do I set the dns?

the dns servers are 10.1.2.15 and 10.1.2.16

Thanks for the help

----------

## SubAtomic

 *SidneyKi wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I just finished installing gentoo.
> 
> I rebooted the server for the first time with out the live cd.
> ...

 

```
lspci -v
```

 *SidneyKi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> how can I load the drivers for it.

 

If the driver isnt built into your kernel and its compiled as a module...

```
modprobe yourmodule
```

 *SidneyKi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> the ip address I would like to set it to is
> 
> IP 10.1.11.51  broadcast 10.1.255.255, netmask 255.255.0.0
> ...

 

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

```

ifconfig_eth0=("10.1.11.51 netmask 255.255.0.0") 

 routes_eth0=("default gw 10.1.1.4")
```

nano -w /etc/hosts

```

127.0.0.1       localhost

10.1.11.51   yourcomp yourcomp.yourdomain
```

 *SidneyKi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> how do I set the dns?
> 
> the dns servers are 10.1.2.15 and 10.1.2.16

 

nano -w /etc/resolv.conf

```

nameserver 10.1.2.15

nameserver 10.1.2.16

```

You could search the forums for a while as all of these questions are answered in full detail in a number of other posts.

----------

## maverickmage

I have a question with getting my network card to work also.

I get the error about my netmount not being loaded.

I've already tried 

```

rc-update add netmount default

```

and it says that it is already in rc.

then i tried:

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart   

and the response I get is: bringing eth0 up via DHCP.

dmesg | less

and the suspicious messages that I get are

[quote]

Warning: PR_CPUS limit of 1 reached  Processor ignored

Detected 2600.617 MHz Processor

couldn't initalize miscdevice /dev/synth

checking if image is intrarfs... it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

pci interrupt routing table

pci interrupt link

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe!

[/quote]

dmesg | grep -i net

gives me :

registered protocol f-something (sorry can't ready my own writing) for 16, 2, 1, 17

lspci | grep -i eth

gives me

0000:02:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co. Ltd. RTC-8139/81396/8139C+ (rev10)

```

That's all I have and no idea what it means. Help please!

----------

## SubAtomic

Hmm, not sure about that one.

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

```
make menuconfig
```

Device drivers ---> Networking support ---> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

```
<M>   RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support
```

This is the module for your card (its called 8139too I think).

Once you have compiled this module using either make or make modules_install, you can then 

```
modprobe 8139too
```

----------

## SidneyKi

maverickmage,

That worked!

Thank you for the help.

Sidney King

----------

## maverickmage

I think you should be thanking subatomic  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SidneyKi

Hi Again,

I spoke to soon.

when I rebooted the server the netmount service did not start.

siocsifnetmask: no such device

How do you fix this ?

thanks

----------

## maverickmage

::sigh::

yeah I have a problem too.  although a different one.

when I went menuconfig, the RealTek card 8139 and 8139C+ were both moduled so that can't be the problem.

----------

## SidneyKi

maverickmage,

I got mine to work by.

finding the model of the nic card.

code: lspci -v

it said my nic was a 3c905c

I looked in the ls /lib/modules/.....

and I found a couple of 3cxxx.ko

I tried the 3c59x and that worked for me.

to get the driver to load at boot I edit the grub.conf file

code: nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

I added the driver name there "3c59x"

I hope this helps.

I am a newbee so forgive me if it doesn't

Thanks

Sidney

----------

## br0mGreV

I think you neeed to add the the correct modules in the module.autoconf, as explained in the gentoo handbook 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7#doc_chap5

(section Configuring the Modules)

```

# nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 

--> Add the correct module name in that file

# modules-update

```

----------

## maverickmage

I'm pretty sure that I installed the correct module onto my gentoo but it still won't work.

When booting, it refuses to accept the modules.

I think I have RealTek 8139 and as far as I know, I activated everything for the network devices that has to do with RealTek.

This is confusing me because livecd is able to detect it...

(I did insert the modules into the autoload.d, but still won't work. Please help.

----------

## br0mGreV

You can still boot back from the liveCD, check which are missing by using lsmod, and compare with those from your gentoo to detect which are missing.

----------

## philcooper23

I just upgraded to kernel 2.6.9-r6 and i used my boot cd. net.eth0 worked before i upgraded and also when the cd is in. I can't get it to turn on with the new kernel though. I already changed it to say iface_eth0="dhcp" but it doesnt do anything. Whether I reboot or type in /etc/init.d/./net.eth0 start it just gives me the [!!] thing on the right side meaning there was some kind of error in starting it, but it doesn't print out an error message. I don't know what to do because it doesn't tell me an error, it just will not start. I also tried ./net.eth0 zap but that didn't seem to do anything either. Then I went to the CD and copied net.eth0 from there thinking that maybe it didn't get build right. That also didn't work. I ran out of ideas and was hoping someone else had one. I'll try the lspci and modprobe, but i'm not sure if that'll work either.

Also as a side note... i know there's a way to get rid of the ./ on all executables. Can you tell me how to do that too. do i just need to  set my path to / ?

----------

## maverickmage

The problem for me is that my NIC RealTek won't load.  It doesn't load when I boot up and refuses to load through modprobe after bootup.

Do I just compile all the modules that livecd uses?

----------

## philcooper23

It turns out that my network card wasn't automatically detected like in 2.6.8 kernels and lower. I needed to do lspci and then modprobe my ethernet card.

----------

